# Prüfung Ortsveränderlicher elektrischer Betriebsmittel



## o-bi-wan-knobi (15 Mai 2008)

Jaja, auch zu unserer Firma kommt nun der E-Check... :-(
Da habe ich auch schon einige Fragen an die geehrten Anwesenden: 
- Das Netzteil von einem Laptop, auf dem das Zeichen für Sicherheitstransformator angegeben ist, soll geprüft werden.
Was für eine Schutzklasse hat das, oder was muss da alles gemessen werden?
- Müssen auch die dazugehörigen Laptops geprüft werden, obwohl die mit Schutzkleinspannung arbeiten? Was für eine Schutzklasse haben die im Netzbetrieb?
- Müssen Kaltgerätestecker separat geprüft werden, also auch mit Nummer usw.? Das ist bei vielen PCs doch eine Menge Arbeit.
- Wir haben mehrere Heizlüfter, die ohne Schutzleiter laufen, also eine dicke Kunststoffisolierung haben. Beim Test auf Schutzklasse II ist auch eine Berührungsstrommessung, also mit Sonde, dabei. Habe ich jetzt irgendwas verpasst oder muss ich tatsächlich wie ein Depp mit meiner Sonde über das Plastik kratzen?
- Wir haben Telefone, bei denen das Netzteil (kein Schutzleiter) über einen Westernstecker angeschlossen ist. Muss jetzt das Netzteil separat vom Telefon getestet werden?
- Müssen Geräte mit Schutzklasse III überhaupt geprüft werden? Normale Telefone ohne Netzteil arbeiten ja auch nicht unbedingt mit Hochspannung...
Falls mir einer eine oder mehrere Fragen beantworten könnte, würde ich mich super freuen.


----------



## Mr.Spok (15 Mai 2008)

Hallo,

vielleicht hier http://www.kometec.de/pdfzipda/vdevorschriften.pdf was informatives dabei?

mfG Jan


----------



## maxi (15 Mai 2008)

Hallo,

das Bezog sich auf die VDE 105 Teil 100. (In der BGV wird auf die 105 verwiesen). Ich habe leider meine Echeck Unterlagen nicht mehr, sonst hätte ich nahgesehen.
Nun ist die EN 50110-1 gültig.
Ich hatte eben nachgesehen in der EN 50110-1, jedoch kahm ich da auf keine Antwort.
Falls es dir nicht eilt, ich bin bald mal wieder in der Innung, dann frage ich mal.

Hoffe ist hilfreich,

Grüsse


----------



## o-bi-wan-knobi (15 Mai 2008)

Hm! An sich nicht schlecht, aber alles Sachen, die ich schon mehrfach als Unterlagen von verschiedenen Quellen vor mir liegen habe. Trotzdem danke.
Ist sogar noch eine Frage hinzugekommen: 
- Was für eine Schutzklasse haben Mehrfachsteckdosen? Ist das überhaupt ein elektrisches Gerät?
Ach, Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## o-bi-wan-knobi (15 Mai 2008)

@maxi: Das wäre sehr nett! Ich hab so viele Geräte zu messen, da kann ich die strittigen auch später machen.
Gruß, O-bi-wan-knobi


----------



## maxi (15 Mai 2008)

o-bi-wan-knobi schrieb:


> - Was für eine Schutzklasse haben Mehrfachsteckdosen? Ist das überhaupt ein elektrisches Gerät?
> Ach, Fragen über Fragen...


 
Di muss ja 1 sein, die hat einen Schutzleiter und ist nicht vollisoliert (Hat ja die Löcher und auch die Schutzleiterbügel)

Problem ist sicher das die Billigsteckdosenleisten sicher nicht VDE gerecht sind.


----------



## TimoK (16 Mai 2008)

Hallo,
Die Dreifachsteckdosen musst du SK1 behandeln, genauso wie "normale Verlängerungsleitungen" ebenfalls. Hierbei gibt es ja Grenzwerte, die je nach Leitungslänge variieren.
(Sichtprüfung, PE-Widerstand, Isolationsprüfung)

Ich kenne einige Firmen, bei denen Kaltgerätekabel einzeln geprüft werden, da ja die Kabel auch an anderen Geräten eingesetzt werden könnten.
Andererseits wird es bei vielen Firmen so gehandhabt, dass ein PC fest ím Büro installiert wird - die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass das Kabel woanders verwendet wird ist nahe Null -> Gefährdungsanalyse.
Es gibt hierbei also keine "richtige" Antwort, dass müsst ihr selber 
entscheiden und vor allem auch dokumentieren.

Steckernetzteil würde ich folgende Prüfschritte empfehlen:
Sichtprüfung, PE-Widerstand, Schutzleiterstrom, Berührungstrom ( Hierbei Stecker drehen und 2 Messungen machen!), Leistungsaufnahme.
So umgehst du die Isolationsmessung, bei der du eventuell das Netzteil zerstören könntest. Der Laptop wird nicht seperat geprüft, da Schutzkleinspannung.

Bei SK2 Geräten wird die Berührungstrommessung nur bei der 701 angewandt, bei der DIN VDE 702 kannst du es bei Sichtprüfung, Isolationsprüfung und Leistungsaufnahme belassen. Aber ja, hierbei musst du mit der Sonde das Isolationsvermögen des Kunststoffs messen ( ich hatte hierbei allerdings auch noch nie einen Fehler...) Interssant wird dies jedoch bei Metallschrauben z.b. die durch einen Sturz im Innern Kontakt mit aktiven Leitern bekommen könnten.

Telefone würde ich als Ganzes prüfen, ohne Isolationsmessung (IT-Geräte nach VDE 701 Teil 240 z.B.)

Falls du noch Fragen hast, würde ich dir den techn. Support von Fluke / Beha / Amprobe empfehlen, Ansprechpartner gibts per PM.


Gruss Timo


----------



## edison (16 Mai 2008)

Kaltgerätekabel sind meist billiger Dreck und bestehen die 0,3 Ohm bei weitem nicht!
Ich bin für getrennte Prüfung.
Das gillt auch für Mehrfachsteckdosenleisten.


----------



## TimoK (18 Mai 2008)

Mal als Tip, falls ein Gerät die 0,3 Ohm nicht schafft: Es gibt Messgeräte, die als Prüfstrom nicht nur die verlangten 200mA (?) benutzen, sondern auch noch wählbare 10A messen können. Durch den wesentlich höheren Prüfstrom kann man die Kontakte oft wieder freibrennen und erreicht so dann wesentlich niedrigere Werte ( auch danach dann wieder mit 200mA...)

Dies ist z.B. ganz extrem bei Heizgeräten wie Wasserkocher, Kaffeemaschine etc.

Gruss Timo


----------



## nade (19 Mai 2008)

Also PC Netzteile, die Laptopnetzteile klassifiziere ich als III schutzisoliert. Also Secundärseitig weil kleiner 50V auch als Schutzkleinspannung.
Kurzum Sichtprüfung, Funktionsprüfung. Schutzleiterprüfung ist nur bei den Kaltgerätezuleitungen möglich.
Ganz kurz. Auslegungssache der VDE. Die hier shcon genannten Normen durchlesen, die Werte die gefordert werden beherzigen und dann auf die zu prüfenden Geräte entsprechend anwenden.


----------

